# Mini breeding



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So I have bred these two F1 mini manchas! (Well actually I just made the introductions).







These are two of my best goats! Talulla and Dempsey. Mini manchas are SO great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I will be so glad when I see more Mini LaMancha breeders in my area. (KY/TN)


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Love my Mini Manchas! Good luck to you! If all went well, mine will be due in Feb. Can hardly wait!


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ahh!! I need to follow this thread. I just started with two mini mancha doelings (I'm in Arkansas) and have been trying to find more in my area! All Nubians, nigies, and Boers. Hardly anything else! I would seriously considering driving to Washington for a doeling...... Haha!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I am in Arkansas too!  I just bred my lamancha doe to my nigi buck a couple days ago so hopefully I will have some mini mancha kids around march


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm in KY but my family reunion is in Powhatan, AR every Sept!!


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I just bred these two last night....Really looking forward to March 7th!!


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> I am in Arkansas too!  I just bred my lamancha doe to my nigi buck a couple days ago so hopefully I will have some mini mancha kids around march


Ahh really?!?! Well, if you decide to sell a doeling, keep me in mind!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hmmm, KYcowgirl, think you might get black kids?????

This will be my first year breeding minis. I will have several Manchas, a couple of Nubians and an Oberian next this spring!


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

Lottsagoats1,

I sure hope so!! I think a black Goat is beautiful and Sundgau is my favorite.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I will let you know if I do


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*hoping for mini-manchas*

Earlier this week I bred my Nigerian Dwarf buck to my two LaMancha does. I also would love to have mini-manchas. The Nigerian Dwarf milk is super good and hoping for more size for more milk. Thus the Mini mancha idea. March is a long way off. Surely they will present me with does. Surely...
Ms Mac in East Texas


----------

